# Brand new Rand McNally GPS



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Brand new still sealed in box, Rand McNally OverDryve 7RV GPS system. This has all the bells and whistles specifically for RV's/Motorhomes. Selling it because it's no longer needed. $375 


PM here or call 832-654-3488


----------

